# what port package for remote x use?



## punt (Oct 27, 2012)

I have FreeBSD 9 installed and everything seem to be working fine.  I access it via ssh from my iMac.  I want to  to be able to run X apps from the server, and have it display on my iMac.  I know I can just *ssh -X* and get that to work, but I need to install the xlibs on the FreeBSD machine. I don't need to actually run X on the FreeBSD machine.  What is the correct port to use on the FreeBSD to get this?


----------



## phoenix (Oct 28, 2012)

Install the X apps you want to run. They will install the X libs needed, without installing the X server.


----------

